# valve specs



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a quick question do any one know the valve specs on an 09 bf 750 ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

thank you phree


----------



## sickbrute (Oct 29, 2009)

im a little confused here never had the covers off yet so u are measuring from the nut up on the stem am i reading this wright also who makes a feeler gauge that goes down that low .oo98 i have a master snap on set and does not even come close to going that low any insight would be appreciated


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Re-read your feeler gauges. You don't have 9 or 10 thousandths?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They do make feeler gage sets that don't go that low... I bought mine from auto zone... Goes down to .001" and I think they make one that goes to .0005"... There are many different sets... Also they make a set that is bent on the end specifically for measuring valves...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> They do make feeler gage sets that don't go that low... I bought mine from auto zone... Goes down to .001" and I think they make one that goes to .0005"... There are many different sets... Also they make a set that is bent on the end specifically for measuring valves...


I understand feeler gauges. I'm wondering why a "Master Snap On set" doesn't have what he needs.

Exhaust = .009
Intake = .005


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

also need to look and see which you are using... 
inches or milimeters


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

How often do you suppose to check the valves?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

every 100 hours.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I just hit 122, think ill tackle this project soon.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I have 400+ hours on my bike ( but about 100 of that is from having the key turned on without the bike running ) and have never messed with um.. Bike starts at the first touch on the button, and have no noise coming from them. I have always been a sport quad guy, and I was always told you will know when they need adjustment by the way the bike starts. Is this true?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. hard starting usually sign of a tight exahust valve.
you will see starting issues when the valves get way out of spec.

if you have a good running engine with no funny noises i'd leave her be.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine runs good but takes forever to start up. Also takes a while to warm up so it doesn't spit and spudder after start up. Might be a jetting issue though.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

are the valve specs for a 09 750 the same for a 09 650I


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Mclovin said:


> are the valve specs for a 09 750 the same for a 09 650I


Pretty sure it's the same...

Brute 650i

Valve Clearance (when cold)
Inlet: 0.10 - 0.15 mm (0.0039 - 0.0059 in.)
Exhaust: 0.20 - 0.25 mm (0.0079 - 0.0098 in.)


----------

